# What is the legal sizee for flounder?



## Fishforlife2 (Oct 3, 2007)

ok quick i need to know the legal size for flounder.


----------



## sealark (Sep 27, 2007)

!2 inches and you are allowed 10 in Florida waters


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

Quick.......Throw the shorts back..:takephoto:takephoto


----------



## X-Shark (Oct 3, 2007)

As sealark said, but don't keep a 12in or 13in Flounder. Not enough meat on'em. Let'em grow up. 



I start stickin'em at 14in and I know there are some other guy's that do the same. Practice conservation.


----------



## bluffman2 (Nov 22, 2007)

as a general rule of thumb i dont stick them unless i think they will be 12 inches after deheading..JMO.....im with xshark there just isnt enough meat to fool with a 12 incher...however it is "legal" for the taking!


----------



## Midnight Rider (Sep 30, 2007)

Same here! !2 inch flounder fillets will get lost in the frying pan. Save some for seed!


----------

